# blasc 3 geht nicht mehr zum einloggen



## AustroAndy (17. Januar 2018)

Möchte mich in blasc 3 einloggen, geht aber nicht mehr. Beim Login bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung

 

'the remote server returned an error (403)'

 

 

auf dem Home bereich müsste/sollte ich wahrscheinlich ein Captcha eingeben, ist aber nicht möglich, weil da kein Captcha ist

 

 

 

Weiss da jemand weiter?


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2018)

Hi,

Bekommst du den Fehler auch auf dem Startbildschirm von BLASC3?


----------



## AustroAndy (18. Januar 2018)

ja, bekomme ich, da ist wie auch im Browser ein Captcha aufforderung drinnen, diese sehe ich im Firefox Browser, aber nicht im blasc browser. Das ist es ja was mich zur Verzweiflung bringt. :-(


----------

